# Archery in Javea / Denia



## swagman (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi,
Just bought a winter home in Javea and love my Longbow.
Anyone know of a local Club that I can get involved with!
Regards
John


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

swagman said:


> Hi,
> Just bought a winter home in Javea and love my Longbow.
> Anyone know of a local Club that I can get involved with!
> Regards
> John


:welcome:

according to this Real Federaci?n Espa?ola de Tiro con Arco there's a club here in Jávea/Xàbia


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Swagman!



xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> according to this Real Federaci?n Espa?ola de Tiro con Arco there's a club here in Jávea/Xàbia


Xabiachica, is there anything you DON'T know? We have an expression for people like you in Canada: "The hostess with the mostest."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Welcome to the forum, Swagman!
> 
> 
> 
> Xabiachica, is there anything you DON'T know? We have an expression for people like you in Canada: "The hostess with the mostest."


I had no clue about that one - but I have an advantage in that I speak Spanish & know that archery is 'tiro con arco' in Spanish - & I have this friend  


club tiro con arco Javea


----------



## swagman (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Unfortunately the email address they've given bounces my inquiry back. I will perhaps try to phone them the next time we are in town.
Regards


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I had no clue about that one - but I have an advantage in that I speak Spanish & know that archery is 'tiro con arco' in Spanish - & I have this friend
> 
> 
> club tiro con arco Javea


 LOL! Your friend is a good friend of mine too.  I wonder what gender the Spaniards have given to Google. Do they say La Google or El Google?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> LOL! Your friend is a good friend of mine too.  I wonder what gender the Spaniards have given to Google. Do they say La Google or El Google?


masculine, of course

el Google, going by the rules


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> masculine, of course
> 
> el Google, going by the rules


 Well, he's quite the dude, eh?


----------



## Appy archer (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi John,
Did you manage to get anything resolved about shooting in Javea?
I would love to shoot (recurve) during our annual winter stop in Javea.
Regards.
Keith.


----------



## swagman (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Keith,
Nothing sorted yet. I know there's a Spanish Federation affiliated club in Javea but their websites not super user friendly. We are out there for January so I will take time out and go visit to see what's the set up.
Failing that I may well take a butt down when we revisit in April and simply use our own yard. It's probably only 30 yards but with 40 cm targets, better than nothing.
If you are also there in January maybe give us a call for a catch up / chat. /SNIP/
Cheers
John


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I play golf at Estepona golf club.A few years ago I was playing the third hole, known as the ski slope.Just in front of the green a couple of Spanish chaps had set up an archery target and were firing their arrows from one side of the fairway to the other!They were asked to leave!


----------



## Appy archer (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi John,
Thank you for your prompt reply. I was going to bring my gear but not now as space in our camper is limited so something else would have to be left behind. I'll be in touch in Jan and catch up on things.
Many thanks,
Regards
Keith


----------

